# The Colony, Season 1 2009, Spoilers for All Episodes Okay



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7418332&posted=1#post7418332 is for episode 1.

I made this thread for the rest of the season, because this is an interesting show and because it is not likely going to generate seperate threads each week. If it does it does. Otherwise anything and any episode can be discussed here without fear of reprecussions.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Dot.

We haven't watched the second episode yet...so it's not quite MUST WATCH status for us yet, but it is on the "watch soon" list.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Not sure I'm gonna keep watching it. All the McGuyver rigs are cool, but the psychologist woman in the voiceovers analyzing behavior is totally annoying.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I read these kinds of threads even if I haven't watched all of the shows. I usually don't care about spoilers in these kind of shows.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh. My.

Mike is soooooo irritating. Everything always has to be about him. If someone doesn't like something he says, they're idiots for not trusting him. If some project someone else is working on seems beneath him or isn't working, they're stupid. But if something he does doesn't work out, it's no big deal. And he certainly does have a hangup about those with "letters after their names." Maybe I would too if I could barely read or spell. Then he was *****ing about how everyone is wasting power, then in one scene he was just sitting on the floor (during night watch, I assume) with the flashlight pointed at the floor. Just about every single thing he did and said in this episode (#2) was so annoying I almost want to stop watching.

Another annoyance I have is their big insistence on needing lights for nighttime. Yes, I know you need power...but for lighting? Seriously? That's urgent? Try getting up when it gets light out and going to bed when it gets dark. That's how they did it before electricity and it worked just fine. When you finally get a steady source of energy, THEN you can stay up past dark and use lights. 

And can someone please tell me how walking to the warehouse through the river ruined all their shoes? Really? Walking in water for a few miles ruins shoes? It obviously isn't the best for them, but RUINED THEM? 

And I know they have urgencies (water, power, food, etc.) but I would think that within the first few days every inch of that entire warehouse should be scoured to know what's there. Now, it seems like "Oh, we need more ____. Let's go look around." No, you should have looked around already.

I'm sure I have more, but that's all I can think of right now. I should have written last night after we watched it!


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I am debating whether this is worth watching. I am not even halfway through the first episode.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm liking this show but I agree, Mike is irritating. I was thinking that if I was there, I'd tell him to go search around outside the compound and then lock the door behind him. Shortly after that, the psychologist lady mentioned having to deal with difficult personalities.

I'm kinda worried about them deciding to use the truck as a way to get out. The show is supposed to be about rebuilding society, hopefully the focus doesn't become getting out. Where the hell would they go anyway?


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

WhiskeyTango said:


> I'm kinda worried about them deciding to use the truck as a way to get out. The show is supposed to be about rebuilding society, hopefully the focus doesn't become getting out. Where the hell would they go anyway?


Well, you're not going to rebuild society in 10 weeks. I think the truck is a good short-term goal.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

nataylor said:


> Well, you're not going to rebuild society in 10 weeks. I think the truck is a good short-term goal.


Well obviously. But I thought the point of the show was how survivors would start over rebuilding their lives. They have shelter, energy, food, and water all in a relatively secure place. I thought the narrator said they couldn't leave the compound so if they are working on the truck just in case they need an escape then that's cool. But the convict guy seemed pretty adamant about fixing the truck and getting out of dodge asap. I just don't want to see a 6 or 7 episode session of Monster Garage.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

The Truck. 

My thought is if this was a real life situation, nobody in their right mind would want to be stuck in a city. Getting out of Dodge becomes a top priority and getting a working vehicle is a good idea. 

Besides, if they have a good setup there I suppose you could stay for awhile and take advantage of the scrounging. When the going gets rough, escape in the vehicle. 

The conclusion of the show will probably when the cast loads up on the truck and drives to a fast food place.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

sushikitten said:


> Then he was *****ing about how everyone is wasting power, then in one scene he was just sitting on the floor (during night watch, I assume) with the flashlight pointed at the floor.


Yeah I noticed that too, that was pretty lame.



> Another annoyance I have is their big insistence on needing lights for nighttime. Yes, I know you need power...but for lighting? Seriously? That's urgent? Try getting up when it gets light out and going to bed when it gets dark. That's how they did it before electricity and it worked just fine. When you finally get a steady source of energy, THEN you can stay up past dark and use lights.


I concur.



> And can someone please tell me how walking to the warehouse through the river ruined all their shoes? Really? Walking in water for a few miles ruins shoes? It obviously isn't the best for them, but RUINED THEM?


I was wondering exactly the same thing!



> And I know they have urgencies (water, power, food, etc.) but I would think that within the first few days every inch of that entire warehouse should be scoured to know what's there. Now, it seems like "Oh, we need more ____. Let's go look around." No, you should have looked around already.


Meh... I dunno that's a pretty large place, they are tired, out of sorts, and it may have taken them that long to get around to it. Take the inverse position, wouldn't it have seemed very odd that the same day they arrived they had the whole place scoped out and had all the items lined up and sorted?


----------



## GoalieEd (Jul 6, 2001)

Good episode tonight. Loved the twist at the end.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

GoalieEd said:


> Good episode tonight. Loved the twist at the end.


Was the twist at the end the "marauders" raiding the kitchen or did I miss something?


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Waldorf said:


> Was the twist at the end the "marauders" raiding the kitchen or did I miss something?


That is what I think possibly unless he is talking about the previews, which are technically spoiler material as of right now.


----------



## GoalieEd (Jul 6, 2001)

Sorry I wasn't clear. it was the mauraders messing up their stuff and especially their morale.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

"They just installed a big peep hole"....I thought the exact same thing. I love the guy's comeback "it's for solar heating purposes!"


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Seriously? Mike *****ing the loudest about the "security hole" (after the breach) and how they should have been working on that instead of the shower? Then why did he appear to be one of the first ones to use the shower (and of course exclaim how awesome it was)?  What a first rate d-bag.

And then of course his blow up over the power issue. He just has NO idea how to handle things successfully. He is seriously ruining my enjoyment of the show.

And the carpenter guy with the water heater? Just get over your pissiness that people aren't WAITING AND CLAMORING TO HELP YOU THE INSTANT YOU NEED THEM and ask someone to help you haul the water heater.


----------



## GoalieEd (Jul 6, 2001)

In all fairness, so far I've just seen mike and the carpenter really working hard. Figure one person to cook, one other to clean, and I'm at a loss what the other 6 are doing most of the time. Do the engineers even know how to swing a hammer, or do they just draw on the whiteboard and supervise?


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

GoalieEd said:


> In all fairness, so far I've just seen mike and the carpenter really working hard. Figure one person to cook, one other to clean, and I'm at a loss what the other 6 are doing most of the time. Do the engineers even know how to swing a hammer, or do they just draw on the whiteboard and supervise?


I'm surprised they didn't have some sort of security team. They should have been in charge of securing the outside walls (not leaving an opening in the barb wire) and reinforcing the inside doors as well as fashioning weapons and maybe some booby traps.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

I love the concept of this show...but I'm now pretty sure that they can't pull off the execution. We're told repeatedly that "The raiders have been told not to harm the colonists...but the colonists don't know that." Right. Because I'm going to believe that someone will agree to do a reality show and yet think that the producers are going to send people to really kill them.

That pretty much wrecks the reality of this. These people know that the outside world is just fine. They know that the raiders aren't going to hurt them. They know that if someone gets hurt or sick or they just royally screw up and run out of everything they aren't going to face any serious harm. And we know that the colonists aren't going to be allowed to actually hurt the raiders, either.

I like the ingenuity and the resource scavanging. But the security aspect (and Mike) take away quite a bit of the plausibility for me.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

doom1701 said:


> I love the concept of this show...but I'm now pretty sure that they can't pull off the execution. We're told repeatedly that "The raiders have been told not to harm the colonists...but the colonists don't know that." Right. Because I'm going to believe that someone will agree to do a reality show and yet think that the producers are going to send people to really kill them.


The might not think the raiders will kill them, but not knowing the extent of what the raiders are allowed to do is the best thing the producers could do. They're bound to expect the worst. As they spend more time in their environment, it becomes more real to them. Is it the same thing as living in a real post-apocalyptic world? Of course not. But it's about the best they can do short of kidnapping random people and dropping them in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Just because they know the real world is fine out there, that doesn't mean they won't change. Don't forget the experiment the college did making students prisoners and guards. Those kids changed pretty quickly into believing and assuming their roles, even though they knew that it was an experiment. I think that as time goes on, it will become more real for them.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

Frylock said:


> Just because they know the real world is fine out there, that doesn't mean they won't change. Don't forget the experiment the college did making students prisoners and guards. Those kids changed pretty quickly into believing and assuming their roles, even though they knew that it was an experiment. I think that as time goes on, it will become more real for them.


I'm not familiar with the college experiment. And, for the most part, I do agree that this is pretty real for them; for me, though, the "security" angle just throws it off kilter. For example, when Mike was chasing the raider through the Pantry, could he have jumped one of the raiders and pummelled him? If this were "real", I don't think Mike would hesitate to kill someone.

I think it'd also be a little more real if they just had cameras mounted everywhere, instead of having cameramen. Will the experiment really become "real" to the participants when a clean shaven guy who smells of aftershave is filming them?


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

doom1701 said:


> I think it'd also be a little more real if they just had cameras mounted everywhere, instead of having cameramen. Will the experiment really become "real" to the participants when a clean shaven guy who smells of aftershave is filming them?


It won't be "real," but it won't be fake, either. Assuming they have no interaction with the crews, you'd be surprised how quickly people can forget the cameras are even there.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

On one hand I like the "hostiles" idea, but on the other hand I do see Doom's point. I think the producers are handling it pretty good.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

Mike is annoying but he certainly adds a lot of value. He knows how to make stuff and put stuff together.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

sushikitten said:


> And I know they have urgencies (water, power, food, etc.) but I would think that within the first few days every inch of that entire warehouse should be scoured to know what's there. Now, it seems like "Oh, we need more ____. Let's go look around." No, you should have looked around already.


This has been my problem from the beginning but also probably part of the problem with the experiment. I also would have known pretty much everything we have on hand. Also the few times you have seen them go scavenging they only seem to foraging for stuff outside. I am guessing they aren't allowed to use the surrounding buildings otherwise I am clearing the buildings closest to farthest first while I am also looking for things along the way. You can't tell me there is absolutely nothing of value in those buildings.

I am about ready to kill some of the girls. I don't know what they do other than complain about how they are treated and talked to.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Boy...I really loved the last episode where they had to haggle. For some reason it felt "real" to me.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

The haggling was pretty cool. I thought they should have gotten more than they did for the food they gave up though. 157 oranges is a lot!


----------



## GoalieEd (Jul 6, 2001)

Mike's theory was that they could always just go and pick more oranges. The twitter of the IBM guy said they never went back to get more oranges.

In all fairness to Mike, the oranges were looking a little, um, rancid at the point they traded them.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

I liked the idea of a trader...but I have to admit that the first thing I thought about was "They know that nobody is really going to hurt them, so they should lure the main dude in and hold him at knifepoint until the others in the truck run away."

Yeah, if the world ever ends, I'll be dead pretty quickly.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I quit watching this show. Are they actually improving their lives? Have they made defenses against the raiders?


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

sieglinde said:


> I quit watching this show. Are they actually improving their lives? Have they made defenses against the raiders?


Yea, they made a flame thrower and cattle prod type thing. They bartered some of their stuff for a real generator and some other things.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

doom1701 said:


> I liked the idea of a trader...but I have to admit that the first thing I thought about was "They know that nobody is really going to hurt them, so they should lure the main dude in and hold him at knifepoint until the others in the truck run away."
> 
> Yeah, if the world ever ends, I'll be dead pretty quickly.


That's kind of my problem with the whole "marauder" thing. It's totally bogus and everyone knows it. They aren't really going to hurt anyone anymore than that guy was going to actually shoot somebody with that gun. You know darn well it wasn't loaded and so did everyone on the show. 

I think the show would be more interesting if they simply focused on the Colonists rebuilding their little society. I prefer to see the "Mythbusters" type stuff. I could do without all the manufactured drama.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Yea, they made a flame thrower and cattle prod type thing.


Which will never be used on anyone... Complete waste of time. What are they thinking? Do they _really_ think the producers are going to let them burn somebody alive with that thing? It'd be a ratings bonanza but somehow I think that would probably be illegal.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

bareyb said:


> I think the show would be more interesting if they simply focused on the Colonists rebuilding their little society. I prefer to see the "Mythbusters" type stuff. I could do without all the manufactured drama.


I agree. I would rather see them focused on rebuilding. The only thing else I could see that would have been interesting was to have two teams who didn't know about each other to see how the different teams progressed.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Generator... why? Unless there is a welder somewhere in the Harbor Freight tool box so they can weld armor on the truck.

Rolling the eyes at the Blonde girl wearing her high heels around the shop floor. 

...And any actual raiders would have had that place by now.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

jeepair said:


> Generator... why? Unless there is a welder somewhere in the Harbor Freight tool box so they can weld armor on the truck.
> 
> Rolling the eyes at the Blonde girl wearing her high heels around the shop floor.
> 
> ...And any actual raiders would have had that place by now.


Yes, they've mentioned there is a welder.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

doom1701 said:


> I'm not familiar with the college experiment.


I caught I think about half of an episode of this when my Cash Cab SP supposedly was recording an episode with no guide info.. (Didn't watch -- was half an episode and it wasn't the first.)

Read this for info about the experiment:
http://www.prisonexp.org/

(So this show is supposed to be a real world "Survivors"? The British show from the 70s, which just had a remake..)


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Whoo-hoo! That was a fun episode. This was a much better "invasion". That got pretty physical. More than I would have expected anyway.
I had to laugh at the handyman guy who had decreased the RPM's on the generator in order to save gas and then forgot he did it when it wouldn't work. 

Having said that, the "handyman" seems to have more knowledge than a typical handyman. Most of those guys don't even OWN a meter. He seems to have at least _some_ advanced training from somewhere. Some of his ideas have been downright clever. The "IBM guy" (I suck with names on TV shows) seems very sharp too. Obviously has some kind of engineering degree. I'm liking this one more and more.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Obviously they made sure several cast members had proper skills because if this was just 10 oridinary people, they sure wouldn't have been able to do a third of what these folks accomplished.

It looks like Mike has mellowed out a bit or its the editing....

In 25+ days they should have scoured the entire surrounding area by now but it appears they haven't done much at all outside their compound.

Lastly, 8 out of 10 people leave at one time is a disaster waiting to happen in real life. I'd send out 5 at most and keep 5 for defense.


----------



## GoalieEd (Jul 6, 2001)

I have to wonder if the actors that went into the colony had to sign waivers. The colonists seemed so much into the scenario that they truly could injure/kill the "outsiders" When the colonists and the outsiders were fighting, I didn't see much holding back. I wonder if the producers hid the weapons they made.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

GoalieEd said:


> I have to wonder if the actors that went into the colony had to sign waivers. The colonists seemed so much into the scenario that they truly could injure/kill the "outsiders" When the colonists and the outsiders were fighting, I didn't see much holding back. I wonder if the producers hid the weapons they made.


Maybe the multiple camera crews, sound men and production people that are behind the camera would protect them? More likely, they were instructed before hand on what was acceptable and where to have their confrontation. I doubt the people in this show are taking it as seriously as they appear to be. Like survivor, this isn't a group of people isolated and followed via hidden cameras, it's a group of semi actors followed around and directed by camera crews, directors and producers. This is not much more "real" than a season of Lost.


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

The show is growing on me, and I'm getting comfortable with the characters.

I agree though, the suspension of disbelief is a bit difficult knowing that the participants know the situation isn't real - for all we know, an ice cream truck comes by the set in the afternoon.

Kinda figured the two new people sent in were going to be actors rather than participants since they didn't clearly identify them and give background information. Then it became obvious it was just a short term "prod" to see how the participants would react. Under those circumstances, I don't think there's any way I would react with any real violence, because I would have realized in a nanosecond that these were actors and posed no threat to me.

Notice how they keep showing that one "talking head" lady saying how the participants begin to act as if the situation is real after so many days of being caught up in it? I almost think they keep repeating that thought for our benefit, so we'll continue to subscribe to the premise. I can't help but feel that a huge portion of what we see is directed (they admit to some of this in the disclaimer), maybe even more than we know.

No idea how they get out of this situation, or wrap up the show. That will be interesting.

If anyone knows of any "behind the scenes"-type sites about this show, I'd be fascinated to read them.


----------



## GoalieEd (Jul 6, 2001)

On twitter the IBM computer guy has a feed that sometimes he updates during the show with ino. the twitter ID is johncohnvt.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I really am enjoying this show! the last 2 episodes especially.


----------



## speaker city (Sep 28, 2005)

So this morning I'm watching a show on Directv's 101 network called Stuff Happens. It features Bill Nye talking about consumerism and the environment and stuff like that. Today's episode was about breakfast. He went into sustainably-grown coffee, organic eggs, and fruit that's shipped thousands of miles to get to the consumer.

At the end of the episode, he's giving tips on how to be green while enjoying breakfast. One of his tips was to not grab so many paper napkins at a restaurant. They show a dramatization of a guy grabbing a handful of napkins for his breakfast. I think to myself, "I've seen that smug face before." Finally it clicks in my head, it's effing Mike from The Colony!

So I run a google search and find his website. Here's his acting resume.

I'm guessing the clip on Stuff Happens was borrowed from his role as Slob on Discovery's Planet Green.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I did like the one girl's line whe she said something like "We have to be on our toes....this isn't "solar" week!". 

Seems like they probably get a project a week to work on by the producers.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

speaker city said:


> So this morning I'm watching a show on Directv's 101 network called Stuff Happens. It features Bill Nye talking about consumerism and the environment and stuff like that. Today's episode was about breakfast. He went into sustainably-grown coffee, organic eggs, and fruit that's shipped thousands of miles to get to the consumer.
> 
> At the end of the episode, he's giving tips on how to be green while enjoying breakfast. One of his tips was to not grab so many paper napkins at a restaurant. They show a dramatization of a guy grabbing a handful of napkins for his breakfast. I think to myself, "I've seen that smug face before." Finally it clicks in my head, it's effing Mike from The Colony!
> 
> ...


On the one hand, it bothers me that he (as well as others) is an actor...on the other hand, everyone in LA is "an actor", and he might actually support himself as a handyman while waiting for his big break.


----------



## speaker city (Sep 28, 2005)

doom1701 said:


> On the one hand, it bothers me that he (as well as others) is an actor...on the other hand, everyone in LA is "an actor", and he might actually support himself as a handyman while waiting for his big break.


Calling him a handyman is a gross understatement. I know you're just using the title that the producers of The Colony gave him. I went through his site and he is a master fabricator, electrician, and designer. He has designed and built several inventions that are actually practical and marketable.

A handyman shows up your house to replace the hinges on a gate or patch some drywall. He charges less than $500 per job because that way he doesn't have to be licensed or pull a permit. I guarantee Mike Raines does not make house calls.



> everyone in LA is "an actor"


Seriously? I've lived in the City of Angels for 22 of my 26 years and I know two people who have a SAG card.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

The solar tracking mechanism was awesome. I was thinking they'd have some timered movement but the computer science guys' solution was much more elegant.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

speaker city said:


> Seriously? I've lived in the City of Angels for 22 of my 26 years and I know two people who have a SAG card.


We need a hyperbole smilie.  I know that not everyone in LA is an actor, but it is much more likely that you'll find struggling actors in LA than, say, Grand Rapids, MI.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

So, does anyone know if the doctor is gone for good? When you look through who is critical to the show, it makes sense--the nurse can handle triage type incidents, and any serious medical matter will be handled off camera.

It's interesting to see how real this apparently is becoming to the cast. My first reaction was "the producers are yanking their chain", but I think they were reacting for real.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

I bet the doc will be back.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I'd like to see him permanently gone just to make it more "real" for the cast.

And I agree....these people are fully immersed (spelling?) and are immune to the cameras.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I didn't get the whole, doc's gone so lets try to get the attention of every nut job in LA.  If it were real, and they searched every inch of the hospital, then wouldn't you assume that someone took him? Maybe someone realized that he was a doctor and thought he might come in handy, or just someone who's crazy? He wouldn't have left of his own free will, so why try to communicate with the people who took him? Except that they knew that the producers took him and they told them it was communication week. I thought this was really fake. The stuff they made was way cool, tho.


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

I'm fairly sure the abandoned hospital they explored this week was the same one used in the first episode of "Special Ops Mission" on the military channel a few weeks ago.

And I agree that while creating the comms was interesting, I don't see how that would help them get the doc back.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Maybe if someone took him they could contact them and trade something to get him back. Or kill them and take him back.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Maybe I missed something but where the comms strictly for getting the doc back? I thought it was to communicate to the "outside world" and anybody who could help them. The only thing I thought was solelly for the Doc was those silly fireworks, which I agree would not have been a good idea.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

They must really be immersed in this situation by now to be that concerned about the doc. Obviously our first thought was "The producers took him."  That said, I am sure if anyone did mention that, it certainly wouldn't make it on TV.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Yeah they showed the guy at the end of the last episode. He said something like "I have to get back there". He'll be back. It's all part of the plan. I wouldn't be surprised if leaving him alone was scripted as part of the show, much like the "marauders".


----------



## pianoman (Jun 27, 2002)

It was quite obviously scripted. They all agreed not to leave each other alone, then proceeded to do exactly that--exaggerated acting and all.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

pianoman said:


> It was quite obviously scripted. They all agreed not to leave each other alone, then proceeded to do exactly that--exaggerated acting and all.


I don't think Mike was in on it but I do think George was. I am sure the producers pulled him off to the side and said to make sure to go wandering off or separated from the group so we can remove you from the experiment (either temp or perm). I would bet that George searching the boiler room was shot after. I bet once Mike hit that first step the producers were pulling George out quick and Mike was probably only gone for 1 min or 2.


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

Ok, I'm beginning to think I may be only like 1 of about 10 people in the entire nation...perhaps the entire world...watching this show. Since the thread hasn't bumped this week yet, I'll assume you guys haven't got around to watching it in Now Playing yet, or you've given up... 

Anyway, what struck me about this week's episode: I almost felt a "jump the shark" moment. Teasing the rat meal, and saving it for the very end of the show.

I'm going to wildly speculate that perhaps the producers didn't allow anyone to actually eat a rat. It really serves no purpose. The participants know this is a controlled and directed "experiment". Had I been the producers, I would have substituted some other form of potentially less contaminated, and flat out less gross, meat, during a break. No one ever had to know, except the colonists and the producers. I believe this would be a possibility for the same reasons I don't believe the production crew is going to allow anyone to get scurvey or injure themselves on a rusty piece of metal, bleed out, and get infected when they attempt to clean the wound with dirty toilet water. There's just no upside to that, or to allow these people to catch, kill, prepare and consume a dirty rodent.

I thought the "missionaries" at the river was a little hokey, but in the end, it seems that a moral test was passed.

Is it just me, or did the scientist guy look a little like Fletch's disguise when he rollerskates on the beach in "Fletch"?

I think by the time the colonists are told to pack up the truck and move, it should get interesting. Assuming they do move. A change of venue from the old warehouse would be refreshing at this point.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

There was a blurb at the end of the episode that addressed the rat. It said something like "the proper precuations were taken...rats can carry disease.." so they either didn't actually eat rat, or it was a "clean" rat.

They do also mention that the crew will/can step in when it comes to health/safety.


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

The producers also could have said something like "you catch a wild rat, we'll replace it with one that's clean, and you can eat that."

I'm surprised we haven't seen them scavenging for food more. What happened to those orange trees? Or maybe they have and that just wasn't shown.


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

I missed the disclaimer at the end. Interesting. They definately did something then.

A buddy and I were discussing the show today, and we decided that if it were us, we'd be looking for a grocery store, convenience store, or ideally, a food distribution warehouse. Granted, those locations would be the first to be raided by survivors in such a situation, but that's where I would head. Could you imagine having the good fortune to stumble across a distribution center for a major grocery store chain?


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Homemade Tesla coil = Win . Homemade Tesla Coil into Ozinator is friggin genius, I don't care how much parts of this show are scripted.


----------



## pianoman (Jun 27, 2002)

John Cohn's blog (which is excellent reading) seems to indicate that *a* rat was eaten. Probably, as speculated, a surrogate "clean" rat.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

We're still watching and enjoying...

I rolled my eyes at the chick who said she wouldn't eat a rat even if she was starving. Please. If you are truly starving, you'd be surprised what you'd eat.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Loved John saying that he couldn't believe he's going to break his 39 years of being a vegitarian for a piece of rat!


----------



## 6079 Smith W (Oct 2, 2000)

Ment said:


> Homemade Tesla coil = Win . Homemade Tesla Coil into Ozinator is friggin genius, I don't care how much parts of this show are scripted.


Tell me about it. That one went down in my mental notebook under "Things to build in the event of a major catastrophe."

I find myself watching this show every week more for the "what will John C build this week?" than the actual survival part.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

I'm definitely tuning into this more for the "Junkyard Wars:Armaggedon Edition" aspect than anything else. I fast forwarded through the "Missionary" portions of the latest one.

I love how Mike gets when he's talking about John C. From his constantly calling him "The Professor" and his usual attitude, at first glance you'd think Mike didn't like him. But then, when you listen, there's almost a reverence in Mike's voice, and he seems to want to be involved in anything that John C builds.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

doom1701 said:


> I'm definitely tuning into this more for the "Junkyard Wars:Armaggedon Edition" aspect than anything else. I fast forwarded through the "Missionary" portions of the latest one.
> 
> I love how Mike gets when he's talking about John C. From his constantly calling him "The Professor" and his usual attitude, at first glance you'd think Mike didn't like him. But then, when you listen, there's almost a reverence in Mike's voice, and he seems to want to be involved in anything that John C builds.


THAT'S what I like about this show! It reminds me of my beloved Junkyard Wars years. This show just gets better and better. Love the Professor. That Ozone thing was pure genius. I'm with Doom. They should dump the manufactured drama and stick to the "builds". :up:


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Agreed


----------



## TeddS (Sep 21, 2000)

Caught up recently and liking (not loving) the show. All the stuff about just how much is scripted/controlled/contrived went through my head too. But I'd love it if the guys from Mythbusters would make a guest appearance as a couple of "survivors" too, offering their services for some meals, or parts, or something.

Also, I was thinking they could handle a lot of the producer interventions through actors - like a guy coming by with clean rats for sale, 1 pound of wood per rat, or something like that.

--Tedd


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

The rat thing might not have even required direct intervention. They set out a trap. The crew could have just slipped a clean rat in the cage when no one was looking.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

nataylor said:


> The rat thing might not have even required direct intervention. They set out a trap. The crew could have just slipped a clean rat in the cage when no one was looking.


Or they bought the rats at a pet store and let them loose in the warehouse where there were no 'wild' rats to begin with.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

With all the talk of how low they are on food, I haven't seen or heard about those 2 goats in weeks. What happened to them?


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

There was a quick shot of them last week I think. IIRC they mentioned not wanting to eat them because then they couldn't get any more milk (and one of the girls said she couldn't because they NAMED THEM).


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Great call by Doom on the "Junkyard Wars: Armegeddon Edition"!

I will say I got a little choked up when John's wife showed up.

And why would they go into that trailor if they knew somebody was living there? Don't go looking for confrontation!


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

pmyers said:


> Great call by Doom on the "Junkyard Wars: Armegeddon Edition"!


Reminds me of a post in the original thread. 



> ... this reminds me a bit of an old BBC show called "Junkyard Wars" where the teams _luckily_ find a collection of car batteries in the junkyard. Then _luckily_ find a DC to AC power inverter. Then _luckily_ find various sizes of model rocket engines.


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

Why did they move the bedding back into the same room with the waterworks? I didn't see any mention of them repairing that broken pipe. So when the water comes back on next time, they get to clean up all over again?

And it seems like with their water filtration and ozone system, they should be able to clean as much water as they can get. Wouldn't clean water make for good trading stock? Change that SOS sign to "Will trade clean H20 for food".


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

MrGreg said:


> Why did they move the bedding back into the same room with the waterworks? I didn't see any mention of them repairing that broken pipe. So when the water comes back on next time, they get to clean up all over again?
> 
> And it seems like with their water filtration and ozone system, they should be able to clean as much water as they can get. Wouldn't clean water make for good trading stock? Change that SOS sign to "Will trade clean H20 for food".


I'm assuming we just didn't get to see them fixing the pipes.

That's a good point about the water. My feeling is that the ozonator isn't able to do large amounts of water at a time, but I'm not sure. Water would definitely be a great commodity to trade!


----------



## Jolt (Jan 9, 2006)

No mention of the cool trike? That thing was way cool. Im thinking of making one myself now lol.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

pmyers said:


> I'm assuming we just didn't get to see them fixing the pipes.
> 
> That's a good point about the water. My feeling is that the ozonator isn't able to do large amounts of water at a time, but I'm not sure. Water would definitely be a great commodity to trade!


Yeah, he said the ozonator took 30 minutes to do a bucket.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Somard said:


> No mention of the cool trike? That thing was way cool. Im thinking of making one myself now lol.


my question is where did they get the additional 10 batteries? Where these from their current array or did they get more?

It does get a little fishy when they keep saying things like "Using a book they found in a room in the warehouse"


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

nataylor said:


> Yeah, he said the ozonator took 30 minutes to do a bucket.


Even still, at 5 gallons/bucket, at 8 hours/day, that's 80 gallons/day. They aren't using nearly that much. The more expensive part of water for them, I'd imagine, is bringing it up from the river. But maybe with the new trike they could make that a simpler task, too.

It just seems like that's a low effort resource they could have a lot of with minimal work, and would have great trade value.

Of course, in real life, someone would have shown up with a gun and taken everything from them by now.


----------



## Billyh1026 (May 21, 2006)

MrGreg said:


> Wouldn't clean water make for good trading stock? Change that SOS sign to "Will trade clean H20 for food".


Ok, so I'm in the same position (or worse) that they're in. People see THAT sign and the conversation goes something like this. 
"Patches you see that sign?'
"Yeah Frank it looks like they have more water than they need."
"Patches we have hardly any food or water left. Not a person in our little band of people can build squat. We don't have a Dr. We don't have a handyman. Our tents suck and keep getting blown over. We can't make soap. And no one knows how to purify water. We suck! You'd think out of 10 friggin people someone would know how to do something!!! I mean I'm a company computer guy. I can build a computer. But, what are we going to do with no electricity? Pretend to surf the web and pretend to google 'how to build a tesla ozone water purifying machine'??? You're a dodge ball coach. Frenchy tried to be a beautician and couldn't hack it. Bob just stands around never even talking. Larry and Rebecca work at the musem. Lauren is some prissy girl from Orange County with zero skills. Gordon keeps bragging about how he was a big time wall street broker. And the rest...dude...it's depressing. Look, we're all going to die of starvation or dehydration if we don't find food and water. I say we go over there and beg them for water."
"What if they say NO! You have nothing to trade."
"That's why we go while we still have some strength. If we don't get any food or water (especially water) we will die. If they say NO, we do whatever we can to survive. It sucks Patches but if there's a choice between us dying and us having to fight someone for food or water then what choice do we have? I say we fight instead of just dying."
"I guess you're right Frank. This place has turned into, or will really soon, a dog-eat-dog world. This city sucks. There's no reason to stay here. Everything is concrete and we can't grow vegetables on concrete. In the big scheme we're gonna have to grow or catch food if we want to live. Besides, maybe they'll be interested in putting whatever people are left back together and rebuilding some sort of society somewhere outside of this city near a river or some running water."
"Yeah, maybe they will be interested in that. It's our best bet for survival in the long run. Because there's nothing left in this city. Not even oranges on the trees."
"Tell me about it Frank. Some a-holes took all of the oranges off the trees. I wish I knew who did that. I'd kick'em in the gnads!!"
"Whatever you say Patches...let's go make a plan and get some weapons in case we need them. Let's put Lauren, Bob, and Frenchy in front with Gordon. They're expendable and Gordon always wants to lead. He'll think he's the one that thought the whole idea up and want to lead the charge."
"Ok Frank. Hey, you think maybe they have some people with skills in their clan?"

Just sayin....


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

LOL Billyh1026 you may have a future in rewrites. Your post in combo with your sig made me smile. 

To the question of trading purified water. Going outside of their defensive perimeter always entails risk to their small number. As mentioned, trading would also expose the Colony group to marauders who would find out what they have not to mention many more straggler groups wanting a handout. The Colony needs better weapons before they start trading. With John C.'s brain and Mikes practical experience, for the life of me it doesn't make sense that some long range weapons like longbows and ballista haven't been made.

I do think that the trike was made from extra batteries from their grid. They mentioned having some extra capacity since the batteries are getting fully charged during daylight hours with the solar array.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

You've got to have respect for the extras that played the other 'colony' in the trailer park. The way Mike is worked up lately, it's a miracle he didn't swipe too close to one of them and do some serious damage with that weapon he was swinging.

At first I thought the 'trailer park' was Fort Ord, the abandoned military base that they used in the Mythbusters episode involving blind driving, but it looks like that's in Monterey, which is hundreds of miles north of Los Angeles. The aerial footage looked familiar and I'd just seen that particular Mythbusters episode. Maybe they spliced it in and the ground footage was closer to LA.


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

Billyh1026 said:


> Ok, so I'm in the same position (or worse) that they're in. People see THAT sign and the conversation goes something like this.
> "Patches you see that sign?'
> "Yeah Frank it looks like they have more water than they need."
> ...


Can I be Patches in your little play?

Ok, so maybe they don't advertise it, but they could at least stockpile it in case that trader from earlier comes back. And as far as having to go outside the compound, if they don't do that, they starve, which is they way they are headed now.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Mike is...wow, just wow. 

He really needs to get his ass kicked--that would make me SO happy. He is such a freakin' drama queen! I know it makes for good TV, but seriously, no one is willing to take him aside and tell him what a complete jackwad he's being? Let him know that his attitude really isn't helping things? If you're going to have to live with this guy for who knows how long (if it was a real situation) then someone needs to say something. Unless they're planning to leave his ass behind when they go!! Hee.

Yeah yeah yeah the whole colony situation can create stress yada yada yada but he is just nutso. I could see the Amy (?) thing coming as soon as I saw she was "helping" him. Wants someone to help him but no one can do anything as good as him so he has to do it so it doesn't get ruined. WHICH IS FINE, but don't be an ass about it.  Then him screaming at the nurse? Would a little 'please' help? And since he knew where the med supplies were, what was the big deal - just go get it yourself instead of screaming at someone. What could the nurse do that he couldn't? It wasn't like she had to do mini surgery on him?!

I just cannot stand him, and he almost ruins the show for me.


----------



## 6079 Smith W (Oct 2, 2000)

The nurse (Allison, I believe) is utterly useless.

I think the only thing she's done the entire time is get offended and act indignant.


----------



## Billyh1026 (May 21, 2006)

MrGreg said:


> Can I be Patches in your little play?


Can you coach dodge ball? If not the answer is NO! If you can then sure you can be Patches!! Vlad needs to man up and tell Mike to chill out. I've seen all episodes and it's a pretty cool show. But, they have to have been given some sort of directives. Like say 'you have to leave the warehouse for the woods evetually' or other stuff/hints like that.

Know what'd be a better show? Put a bunch of folks that can't figure out jack squat in a post-apocalyptic world. THEN we'd see some people changing from who they were into what they have to be to survive...thuging, stealing, robbing, scavaging, etc. Let me see the TV show of the folks in the trailer park that got pissed at Mike and Vlad. See now there you got a show!! That'd be more realistic. Probably boring, but more realistic.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

jschuur said:


> At first I thought the 'trailer park' was Fort Ord, the abandoned military base that they used in the Mythbusters episode involving blind driving, but it looks like that's in Monterey, which is hundreds of miles north of Los Angeles. The aerial footage looked familiar and I'd just seen that particular Mythbusters episode. Maybe they spliced it in and the ground footage was closer to LA.


I can't believe a trailer park that huge is just sitting there abandoned. Obviously there is one because I'd have an even harder time believing the show created a fake one for TV, but it amazes me there is so much real estate and property abandoned. I'd like to know the story behind that. Maybe it's just a small portion of the trailer park that is abandoned and we're just seeing that? That aerial view seemed pretty convincing though.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Where the heck is this entire abondoned city? It just likes an entire industrial town that was abondoned!


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

I'd like to think that if I was a cast member, I'd be going out on night recons to find food and supplies. Hit the trailer park at night while the other actors are in hotels. 

The trike sure can move, but that is electric motors for you. Instant power. I knew they were in trouble when only 2 people went. Hmm, lets leave this cool solar powered vehicle with nobody defending it... Ya its safe, no crime here.


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

jeepair said:


> I'd like to think that if I was a cast member, I'd be going out on night recons to find food and supplies. Hit the trailer park at night while the other actors are in hotels.


I'm sure all these outings are pre-planned with the producers.


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

pmyers said:


> Where the heck is this entire abondoned city? It just likes an entire industrial town that was abandoned!


Someone already figured out where the warehouse and all the abandoned buildings are located. And no, they're not in Michigan.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

And I believe the Professor has mentioned in his blog that they shut down the streets when they went outside the compound. So it's not really abandoned.


----------



## Billyh1026 (May 21, 2006)

squint said:


> Someone already figured out where the warehouse and all the abandoned buildings are located. And no, they're not in Michigan.


C'mon man!! Spill it already??? I looked for it posted online but nothing. And I'm not gonna google "the colony warehouse on discovery channel and all the abandoned buildings not located in michigan".


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

Billyh1026 said:


> C'mon man!! Spill it already??? I looked for it posted online but nothing. And I'm not gonna google "the colony warehouse on discovery channel and all the abandoned buildings not located in michigan".


http://community.discovery.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/17219151201/m/68819523201


----------



## TeddS (Sep 21, 2000)

If these guys can build a solar-powered car in a few days out of scraps, why aren't we all driving solar powered cars?

--Tedd


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

TeddS said:


> If these guys can build a solar-powered car in a few days out of scraps, why aren't we all driving solar powered cars?
> 
> --Tedd


the sure did make it seem easy!


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm thinking if all of LA is basically deserted, I'm living in a mansion, not a trailer park. 

Plus they seem to have no knowledge of their surroundings. They were there or went there when the "disaster" happened, right? They should know what the area around them holds. 

The idea that no one mentioned family dying or hunting for family was so unrealistic for an actual disaster scenario. Can't help that, but throwing John's wife in now is too fake.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

stellie93 said:


> I'm thinking if all of LA is basically deserted, I'm living in a mansion, not a trailer park.
> 
> Plus they seem to have no knowledge of their surroundings. They were there or went there when the "disaster" happened, right? They should know what the area around them holds.
> 
> The idea that no one mentioned family dying or hunting for family was so unrealistic for an actual disaster scenario. Can't help that, but throwing John's wife in now is too fake.


They came into the "colony" via a predetermined route so they really don't know their surroundings.

Throwing John's wife in is actually interesting. On one hand the last thing you want is 1 more person to have to feed, but on the other, you can't turn away a guy's wife. I found it extremely interesting.

My only thing that ruins the realism is trying to come up with some type of disaster that could happen like this that wouldn't involve all of the food and water being tainted and thus, allowing survival.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

The "abandoned neighborhood" was some clever editing--we're given helicopter shots of Fort Ord (with houses), but then the actual scavanging takes place between two trailers. The two shots are not actually related, but the Fort Ord shots give the viewers an idea of what is being implied.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I thought from the beginning it was LA. Didn't they show the LA River culvert? (I cannot call it a river bottom, I just can't.)


----------



## Billyh1026 (May 21, 2006)

pmyers said:


> My only thing that ruins the realism is trying to come up with some type of disaster that could happen like this that wouldn't involve all of the food and water being tainted and thus, allowing survival.


The part where everyone's highly skilled from Allison the Nurse, Amy the Marine Scientist, George the Doctor, Joey the Contractor, John the Computer Engineer, John the Machinist, Leilani the Martial Arts Instructor, Mike the Handyman, Morgan the Rocket Scientist, to Vlad the Mechanical Engineer didn't ruin the realism at all? The fact that the colony's not made up of Dante the Quick Stop clerk, Randal the video clerk, Heather or Spicoli the H.S. kids, Gwen the actress with the cancelled Sci-Fi show, Blutarsky the frat guy, Spackler the caddy, Reggie the convict, or Patches the dodge ball coach sprinkled in with a few of those highly skilled folks made me chunk realism right out the window when I first started watching it. Then again, if I wanted to see that show I guess I could just watch Survivor huh?
It's an interesting show. I just wish they would've added a few more slouches and regular joe's to make it seem like a more realistic collection of the people that would've been brought together by such a random event in their lives.


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

Billyh1026 said:


> ... Patches the dodge ball coach ...


Yay Patches!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Stealing that bread was fantastic!


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

Well, after all that, I was a little disappointed with the finale.

It felt like there wasn't any conclusion or resolution. I'm not sure what I was expecting. Perhaps more of a post-game wrap-up, or at least an idea of where they went, and what happened when they got there. We were teased that there was a far away camp with potentially more survivors, but we didn't get to see a destination. Instead, I'm sure the Colonists just rolled up into the river, turned off the vehicles, and the cameras stopped rolling.

What's his name...the ex-con guy who turned into the raging weenie in the last couple of episodes...turning the car around and driving off - I'm wondering how much of that was planned, or if he really decided to go off on his own. And if he did, where did he go? Did the producers just let him keep driving until the car ran out of juice? Makes me think the entire ending was a lot more contrived than we saw.

I thought perhaps they left the "getaway" to be open-ended in anticipation of a 2nd season, but I doubt they would bring back the same cast and continue the story where they left off. I'd think they would start all over with new people.

And what was up with the attack at the end? I'd swear when the marauders first appeared and were being "fought off", it was dead of night. Then the Colonists rolled out of the building, mid-fight, and it was bright daylight outside.

The flamethrower torching of the marauder vehicle had to be highly staged, because the Colonists would have had to have had absolute assurance no one was in or around the vehicle before torching it. That whole scene could have turned ugly if not highly controlled.


----------



## zuko3984 (May 4, 2002)

I was also disappointed with the finale. For a show that was supposed to be an unscripted social experiment the finale felt very scripted and the ending felt more like a season finale where we will pick up from that point next season then the end of an experiment. 

The whole marauder attack was ridicules to me. They kept saying that the marauders can't hurt the colonists but the colonists don't know that. Does anyone think the colonists actually think that the marauders are going to actually come in and really try to hurt or kill them. and if they really get so immersed in the whole colony experiment that they actually do think the marauders are real and will really hurt them then wouldn't that be dangerous. You have the colonists with flame throwers and all sorts or weapons that it could easily get out of control if they really believed the marauders were real. 

And the warehouse was the most well stocked abandoned warehouse i have ever seen. it always seemed like whatever they needed for whatever they were doing or building they somehow found in the warehouse. From an atlas to a book on airship designs. A book on airship design just happened to be in the warehouse. 

Overall i liked the parts with them designing and building things but everything else seemed very scripted and fake.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

I still can't believe there are so few people in the area they are shooting as to cause it to look like Mad Max.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Ment said:


> I still can't believe there are so few people in the area they are shooting as to cause it to look like Mad Max.


You realize that the final shot, panning up, zooming out and showing the destroyed city was CGI, right?


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

nataylor said:


> You realize that the final shot, panning up, zooming out and showing the destroyed city was CGI, right?


I'm talking about them driving in the bridge/aquaduct areas. I can understand the Terminator movie production team clearing a wide swath of any people but not Colony. Wonder if there is any mentioned in the cast blogs of any insight to this.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Ment said:


> I'm talking about them driving in the bridge/aquaduct areas. I can understand the Terminator movie production team clearing a wide swath of any people but not Colony. Wonder if there is any mentioned in the cast blogs of any insight to this.


As mentioned before, the Professor said they closed the streets off when they went out. From the location of the building, they're only a few blocks from the river. It'd only require closing a couple blocks of a few streets to get there.


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

That flame thrower at the end sure looked like it was using a liquid fuel. I don't see how adding compressed air to their previous flame thrower magically makes the flames go out in a nice straight stream.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

I thought the ending was a letdown as well. It did feel totally scripted. The only thing unexpected was Mike's trike accident at the beginning, and much of that seemed glossed over. In fact, you even get to see most of the production crew in that shot when they all go running over to Mike.

Joey's "This is my city, I'm not leaving" took many of the things that lacked credibility in the series and multiplied it. The only thing I'm not sure of is if the producers put him up to it, or if he decided to go for the drama on his own as a career move.

I think I would have rather seen the crew, the maurauders, onlookers, etc just outside the building when they left in the truck, giving them a round of applause. Bring some ending to the experiment--don't make it look like a season finale.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I agree the finale seemed really scripted. There is no way they just let a fight ensue with no precautions. Somebody could have gotten really hurt. 

I didn't expect to see anything further when they were in the river because what could they have really done? They can't really drive 120 miles south on the freeway.

I really did enjoy the series as a whole though.


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

And if they were really defending that place to save their lives, marauders would have been killed or seriously burned. Drop some maulitov cocktails on them from above, and then torch them with the flame thrower when they funnel into the monkey cage.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I didn't expect to see anything further when they were in the river because what could they have really done? They can't really drive 120 miles south on the freeway.
> 
> I really did enjoy the series as a whole though.


Well no, but they could have cut away and then shown them arriving at the new camp. I sort of expected that and was dissappointed when it didn't happen.

Despite all the ridiculous aspects of the show, I really enjoyed the way they took junk laying around the warehouse (and yeah it was pretty "lucky" that all that stuff was there!) and turned it into things they could use. Especially running the truck off wood/coal gas. That was especially cool. Those guys really knew their stuff!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I really can't imagine them ending the show any differently. Their goal was to get out...and they did that....end of season.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I too was disappointed with the finale. 

The 'fight scene' seemed totally scripted, especially the part with the flame thrower. Did anyone else notice there were no marauders visible while they torched the truck almost like they cleared the area first? Where did all the attackers go when the colonists were pulling out of the warehouse at 2mph? Something also seemed off with the time of day. It looked a little brighter outside when the marauders first showed up, then it was dark when they torched the truck, then it was light again when left.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

regarding the light.....I remember them showing the time and it was right around Sunrise...so that's why its dark when it starts and light out by the time they leave. That could have easily been an hour or longer.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I finally got around to seeing the finale and I have to say, it was "weak". It's almost as if they ran out of money. Or perhaps ideas? That guy going out on his own was _really_ dumb... 

As many others have said, the _proper_ ending would have been to have them unite with the folks they heard about on the radio transmission. You know, the "hundreds of survivors, with food and water"? What happened to that? So I give the series a solid "B" overall, with a weak finale. It could easily be "A" list material with a little tweaking. I hope it comes back next season and they change it up a little. Even so, it was great summertime fun. I liked it a lot. :up:


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Seems to me the show ended where it should have. Doesn't really make sense for them to build a set/hire extras to make the "survivors camp." This wasn't a drama with a story, it was a reality experiment. 

I hope it comes back for another season.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

nataylor said:


> Seems to me the show ended where it should have. Doesn't really make sense for them to build a set/hire extras to make the "survivors camp." This wasn't a drama with a story, it was a reality experiment..


I totally agree! And how would they have done this meeting? The survivors were 100 miles away down the coast.....how would they have made the treck. If they had done something like that people would be complaining about how they got there and how it was staged. I think it ended how it needed to (except for the BS about the guy going off on his own).


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

nataylor said:


> Seems to me the show ended where it should have. Doesn't really make sense for them to build a set/hire extras to make the "survivors camp." This wasn't a drama with a story, it was a reality experiment.
> 
> I hope it comes back for another season.


I'm thinking it was a budget thing too. First seasons of reality shows don't get much funding. I think it would've been a nice closure for the whole deal, but I can live with the ending they came up with (sans the guy leaving on his own). It was just kind of anti climactic after hearing of the hundreds of surviviors waiting for them. Perhaps the writers should have come up with a cheaper way for them to reunite with the rest of the human race. Either way, that's the _type_ of ending I think I was looking for. Kind of ties it all up in a neat pretty bow. Like in the Movies.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Season 2 starts July 27 at 10PM. This season is set to take place in the Gulf Coast of Louisiana that was destroyed by Katrina.

http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/colony/about/colony.html


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

Thanks for the heads up... Enjoyed the first season enough to give it a shot.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Wow. Another year gone by... Hopefully my old SP will pick it up. I'm in for another go. :up:


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I never did finish season 1 but will try to check out season 2. If anyone knows of a season 1 marathon let me know. I want to see the last few episodes.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

marksman said:


> I never did finish season 1 but will try to check out season 2. If anyone knows of a season 1 marathon let me know. I want to see the last few episodes.


I think they are available on Hulu.


----------



## Jolt (Jan 9, 2006)

Oh wow! I loved season 1. I should apply to be on next seasons!


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

WhiskeyTango said:


> I think they are available on Hulu.


Ah cool will check it out.


----------



## Billyh1026 (May 21, 2006)

Outstanding! Thanks for the heads up. I live 90 miles from where they're filming. Definatly watching.

I hope they work my script (written earlier in this thread) into the show. Or, at least Patches...


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

FYI....new season starts this coming Tuesday!


----------



## Queue (Apr 7, 2009)

I just started watching S1 yesterday. Pretty interesting show. I've only watched 1.5 episodes but I hope to see more insight from experts. I can't tell if they're watching what's happening and commenting on specific actions, or if it's general talk that the producers edited in to when it could fit with the actions of the show.

I keep wondering what I would do and I find myself trying to meta game the situations.


----------

